# Honda ATC 70/ pit bike picture thread



## chum_88 (Sep 6, 2012)

Post pictures of your toys here.







Here it is the day after i picked it up.







Here it is after i put some fly racing handlebars on her.


----------



## chum_88 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like 40 people have checked this out but nobody else likes to fool around with a little motor?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

My sons 1986 yahama yf60 4zinger


----------



## chum_88 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks nice. You ever ride it?... keep em comin

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol I only pop wheelies on it because my son loves it 

He rides the wheels off it


----------



## chum_88 (Sep 6, 2012)

Little bikes are so much fun lol... im waitin on 3/4" offset 4 bolt rear hubs, race cut douglas aluminum wheels, mini holeshots and smaller front sprocket for more power.... i think im gonna end up doin an 88 big bore kit


----------



## chum_88 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

